# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Important] Si vous ne pouvez plus poster

## Anomaly

Si vous voyez tous les forums verrouills, il est fort probable que vous avez chang votre e-mail dans le pass et n'avez pas ractiv votre compte.

Un changement de rglage a t fait afin de s'assurer que les personnes valident bien leur compte lors d'un changement d'adresse e-mail. Le forum apparatra compltement verrouill tant que cela n'a pas t fait.

Si vous tes compltement bloqus et ne retrouvez pas l'e-mail d'activation de votre compte, vous pouvez vous faire re-expdier un e-mail d'activation en cliquant ici.

Merci de votre comprhension.  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

J'ai aussi l'impression que ca bloque les MP, non ?

Par exemple :



> *Un membre :*
> En attente de confirmation mail


et on essai de lui envoyer un MP, et a passe pas.

----------


## Anomaly

C'est volontaire. C'est suite aux nombreuses personnes qui s'inscrivent sur le forum avec une adresse e-mail souvent bidon, restent en attente de confirmation mail, et qui nous inondent de MPs de demande d'aide technique ou de MP de spam.

----------


## Invit

Hello,
Je ne parviens plus  rpondre  des actualits: un petit message me dis gentillement que je n'ai pas les droits, mais je ne parviens pas  comprendre pourquoi.

Apparemment, la rponse aux actualits n'est pas comprise dans les Privilges des "Membres du club" et il n'est donc pas ncessaire d'avoir au moins 50 messages.
Rien  ce sujet dans la FAQ (en tous cas, rien dans le sommaire qui m'a interpell).

J'ai essay de me renvoyer un mail d'activation sans succs (l'adresse mail est bonne mais les mails n'arrivent pas... trange)

Voil voil, un grand et chaud merci du coin du feu de derrire la fentre d'ou qu's'est qu'il neige  ::):

----------


## Caro-Line

Bonjour,

Il n'y a aucune raison qui t'empche de poster dans le forum Actualits.
Est-ce le cas sur tous les messages ?
Car certains messages sont juste un lien et le sujet peut tre justement dans un forum  accs restreint.

Peux-tu nous donner une copie d'cran du message d'erreur ?

----------

